# Tesla Punk 220W - “No atomiser found”



## AdelevdWalt (30/3/19)

hi all,

I got this mod from a friend and on the first few goes it fired perfectly with my Ello duro Tank.

Thereafter... no atomiser! I have tried varios rta’s and rda’s. It decides by itself when it wants to work..

Is there anyone who does repairs on mods or assist with specific instructions?

I have opened it, no loose wires, 510 pin stil springy

Thank u


----------



## Mofat786 (30/3/19)

AdelevdWalt said:


> hi all,
> 
> I got this mod from a friend and on the first few goes it fired perfectly with my Ello duro Tank.
> 
> ...


Pity as this is such a stunning mod, hope one of our forumites can assist


----------



## AdelevdWalt (30/3/19)

Mofat786 said:


> Pity as this is such a stunning mod, hope one of our forumites can assist


I hope so too...


----------



## Calvin Naidoo (31/3/19)

AdelevdWalt said:


> I hope so too...


Hi Adele,

Try taking it to H 2 Vape in boksburg
They helped me with a Tesla Wye200 last year that did the same thing.
Hopefully they can fix yours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## AdelevdWalt (31/3/19)

Calvin Naidoo said:


> Hi Adele,
> 
> Try taking it to H 2 Vape in boksburg
> They helped me with a Tesla Wye200 last year that did the same thing.
> Hopefully they can fix yours.


Thank you soooooo much! Will see if they’re open today otherwise i will pop in there during the week.

x


----------



## Calvin Naidoo (31/3/19)

AdelevdWalt said:


> Thank you soooooo much! Will see if they’re open today otherwise i will pop in there during the week.
> 
> x


Great stuff let us forumites know if you come right.
And as everyone says ask any questions and you'll be helped gladly.
Feel free to PM me if you need advice or help too,hope you have a eazy Sunday further.


----------



## vicTor (31/3/19)

hi, these guys also do repairs, in Kempton

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AdelevdWalt (31/3/19)

vicTor said:


> hi, these guys also do repairs, in Kempton
> 
> View attachment 162185



Thank you very much


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

